# Fox Tone Machine "Kitsune"



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

Still looking for my favorite fuzz. Why not try another old school version?









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 14, 2020)

Sweet ! the graphic reminds me of my ole  Christian Hosoi skateboard !


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks man, yeah I remember those lol.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 14, 2020)

Pretty!  What does the Kanji say?

Which diodes are those?  D9B?  How well does the octave work?

I know, I ask a lotta questions for someone from L. A.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

Those are D9Vs and they sound good. I really dig those diodes from our comrades. It says Kitsune, or Fox in Japanese. I measured .30 on all the diodes almost exactly, not sure it makes a huge difference or not


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 15, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Still looking for my favorite fuzz. Why not try another old school version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the foxx tone!!
It’s one of my favorites 
Sweet build...
I like the graphics!¡
I’m gonna have to try those diodes out in one...


----------



## Bret608 (Jan 15, 2020)

Awesome build! I love that someone even mentioned a Christina Hosoi skateboard. I'm just going to throw the name Mark Gonzales out there as well...my first skateboard back in 1987! Anyway, I had thought the Kanji for Fox would be a good theme for one of these. There was the X-Files episode "Kitsunegari" or fox hunter, you get the idea... 

Glad to see a completed build of this as it's definitely on my list for this year. I had an FTM build before, but sold it as it was my second or third build and the boxing I did was really ugly. It sounds so good though. I think this is one circuit where people are too quick to say it needs mods and such.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 15, 2020)

Bret608 said:


> Awesome build! I love that someone even mentioned a Christina Hosoi skateboard. I'm just going to throw the name Mark Gonzales out there as well...my first skateboard back in 1987! Anyway, I had thought the Kanji for Fox would be a good theme for one of these. There was the X-Files episode "Kitsunegari" or fox hunter, you get the idea...
> 
> Glad to see a completed build of this as it's definitely on my list for this year. I had an FTM build before, but sold it as it was my second or third build and the boxing I did was really ugly. It sounds so good though. I think this is one circuit where people are too quick to say it needs mods and such.



I had the old Tony Hawk with the hawk skull and the ugly one with the medallions. 

I love this pedal, it sounds great chained with Green Russian muff too! The octave is killer on this thing I used some D9V diodes and it sounds crazy good!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 15, 2020)

I used to collect those Old School boards had like 57 i think, loved the graphics and shapes...lost my pics when mac switched to photos from iPhoto..something like that

GHS is blowing out there Valsonic rack  Pre amps...i bought the Plexi and Black Plate + for $275 direct or $299 on the bay....im might have to go down the rabbit hole building Fuzz pedals...oh brother , here it comes....  LOL

Mike


----------



## Dali (Jan 15, 2020)

Adrian Belew few days ago said it was the pedal on Big Electric Cat.

I've added to my list to build just because of that.


----------

